# BFP with natural IUI?



## Marguel (May 3, 2009)

Hi!

I'm due to have my first IUI (natural) at the end of this month and I was wondering if there is anyone who got her BFP with an unmedicated IUI. We are doing IUI due to mild MFI.

TIA!!


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hiya,

I had clomid with my IUI to make me ovulate due to having PCOS, not sure if you'd count this as unmedicated but I didn't have any of the injections or trigger injection I just used ovulations tests and once I got a positive I had the IUI and im now nearly 12 weeks pregnant! If you don't have any problems yourself and are ovulating naturally then there is no reason for you to need any drugs (and they could easily overstimulate you!). Is you Dr scanning you to track your follicles?

Best of Luck
Claire
xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Yes several girls on here have had natural IUI success. It does happen.

You can ask on here...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158434.450 for those who have to answer your question.

Good luck and hope you join us in this thread when you get your BFP success!

Love and best wishes, Charlie xxx


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Marguel

Yes, I had luck on my third natural IUI.  (Although we also used trigger shots, I think you have to otherwise it would be impossible to time).  My clinic also gave me a hcg shot about 7 days after the iui as a booster to keep the womb lining thick.  Not all clinics do this though - I don't know if it makes a difference.

I think if you are ovulating OK then natural IUI is definitely worth a shot. My clinic wanted me to go straight to medicated IUI (because it has better success rates) but because of our situation (using donor sperm) I wanted to try it naturally to begin with.

All the very best of luck with your treatment. It's a real rollercoaster so try to stay positive!  I used accupuncture too, if that helps.

speeder


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

speeder said:


> Yes, I had luck on my third natural IUI. (Although we also used trigger shots, I think you have to otherwise it would be impossible to time).


I didn't have the trigger shot I just used ovulation predictor tests and I still got my BFP!


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry my stoopid memory!   you are right - I didn't have the trigger shot first time round, I've just remembered. 

I went for the trigger shot second and third time round though.


----------



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I have to say it's nice to hear that it does work with natural IUI. I'm not keen on being stimmed because I'm ovulating fine and all my tests have come back normal. I could handle twins at a push but I honestly don't think I could handle a BFP with triplets or quads! We have MFI too so would like to give natural a go.

Marguel good luck and let us know how you get on  

xxx


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,
We're doin natural IUI. I go for my 2nd cycle pregnancy test tomorrow and am so scared after getting the BFN first time. Things were a bit weird on my first go- Had to have the HCG jab the night before due to low hormone levels but large follies. This time no jab needed just went on scans and blood tests. I am feeling a lot more positive cos had a few early preg symptoms but will let you know if it works. We are using donor sperm and have been assured that we shouldn't need anything more than natural IUI but last times problems meant they were considering the Clomid tablets. 
Good luck chuck.


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Angelajely

I just wanted to say wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow, sounds promising for you though.     

Lyndsey


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi again
I'm sorry to say that despite all my signs, especially tasting metal all day today- hosp said its  BFN. i am so gutted cos everything looked good and I really thought it ha worked. Onto Clomid next so in answer to the original post- No, I haven't. I'm confused and worried cos we were told I was all ok- its a lack of sperm problem. Am currently sat in floods of tears!


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Angela

Really sorry about your BFN. It's tough.

Just wanted to say hang in there.  You've only given it a couple of shots.  That's hardly any - it takes most couples way longer than that to conceive.  So (and I know how hard it is) it might take a few more months.  It certainly doesn't mean anything is wrong with you.


----------

